# Mule Deer



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a mule deer doe for 3b1 I plan on coming out later in the season to hunt with a rifle. I have a limited amount of time to hunt how hard will it be for me to harvest a doe.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Extremely easy!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am looking forward to the trip never hunted mule deer before should be a fun experience.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Where at you going out to? Lots of muley does around now in this unit.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Some where North and East of Watford city and south of the river.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Shouldn't be hard, I work in that area and seeing lots of muleys. Lots of public land to checkout. Around Tobacco is a good start.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

FlashBoomSplash said:


> Some where North and East of Watford city and south of the river.


Blue buttes.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I am really looking forward to this trip. I will only be there for a couple of days and I am only hunting does but I just cant wait. It will be a great no pressure get away. I cant wait to get out in some new country hike the hills and glass for game without worrying about horns. I find my self day dreaming about this hunt all the time.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Plainsman, do you hunt much around blue buttes? That is where my dad first started hunting, mainly private land but also the grasslands. The biggest muley buck I have ever seen came by me on the grasslands there, but of course I had a whitetail tag.

Blue Buttes is a good area also!

Do you by chance know where the Sigard Sivertson ranch was located? That is who we hunted with.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Blue Buttes is actually in 4A not 3B1. 
Trapper, lots of nice deer there but lots of private land. I know where the Sivertson ranch is? Got a couple wells down there that I check.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sigard and Pearl have long passed but I believe Brad Jermanson and one of Sigard and Pearls grandkids live there now?

You are correct about the private land, but back in the 70's access didn't seem to be as big of an issue as it is now!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trapper, no I have not hunted Blue Buttes. I have monitored some wetlands on Forest Service ( or was it BLM) land in the area for a couple of years.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

No Brad Jermanson up here, he is down by Marshall, if it is the bronc rider champion your talking about.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, that is who I thought lived there now, or did a few years past.


----------

